# Hulk Hogan mentions steroids in his new book "My life outside the ring"



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2011)

*Hulk Hogan mentions steroids in his new book "My life outside the ring"*

I loved little details, like this description of living with Beefcake, and working together in a Tampa bar. ???After working out and running the gym all day, Brutus and I had a pretty standard routine. We???d open up the bar and get everything settled, and then we???d come back and watch David Letterman???s Late Night show. Man, we laughed our asses off. While we watched, we???d drink these power shakes. I???d take the most fattening protein there was, called Metabol, and dump it in a blender with half a cube of vanilla Haagen-Dazs ice cream, a banana, and two huge wads of peanut butter. Probably the most fattening shit you can eat. We???d drink two blenders of that crap, watch Letterman, then go back to the bar and stay until closing at 4:00 a.m.???

And in this autobiography, he comes clean about steroid use, and it???s obvious that a surprising amount of introspection went into the text.

???It???s also weird to think about the fact that I was doing all of this ??? and the steroids ??? while telling all of my young fans week after week, ???Train, say your prayers, and take your vitamins.??? That line was like my own Bob Barker catchphrase. I threw that sentiment out into the world day after day. Not that there???s anything wrong with that message. It???s a great message. It was just a little bit hypocritical that my activities behind the scenes didn???t match the role-model persona I was putting out there,??? Hogan writes. ???I???m glad I did it, though. Putting that kind of positive message out there to millions of kids is one of the least self-centered things I did in all those years. I put it right up there with visiting kids for the Make-A-Wish Foundation and other charity work I did. Throwing that kind of positive vibe out into the universe can only bring positive things in return.???


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2011)

shocking!


----------



## Thunder46 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hulk Hogan did steroids, next you will be telling me wrestlings fake


----------



## Vick (Apr 13, 2011)

The good ol' days.


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 14, 2011)

Thunder46 said:


> Hulk Hogan did steroids, next you will be telling me wrestlings fake



WRESTLING IS REAL

lol


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 14, 2011)

He's been out of the ring for over a decade. What a goof.


----------



## hardcore5000 (Apr 17, 2011)

yup the hulkster used steriods


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Apr 17, 2011)

hardcore5000 said:


> yup the hulkster used steriods



I don't believe it for a second!!!! Lol.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 17, 2011)

Thunder46 said:


> Hulk Hogan did steroids, next you will be telling me wrestlings fake



its pre determined, I hate the word fake


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 17, 2011)

and hes got back in shape recently 


dad posin down while grillin #TwitPict on Twitpic


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 18, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> its pre determined, I hate the word fake



x2


----------



## slo truck (Apr 18, 2011)

I am pretty sure all Pro Wrestlers did/do steroids, But who cares. When I was a kid he was larger than life. I used to love that shit, but i did grow up. Might check out the book.


----------

